# bearded dragons



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

such a sweet creature i was playin with one at the petstore and i was surprised that the spikes were soft not spikey


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no the spikes are not really sharp unless you touch them directly at the tip and even for that to hurt you would have to be pressing pretty hard.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

they r such neat creatures


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

they make very good pets and wont turn on you like iguanas if u dont pay attention to them every day


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i love bearded dragons i have one but still cant think of a name any help


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

name it chunk


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

any better names no offense though


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> any better names no offense though


 u really like the smileys dont u


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> any better names no offense though


 stop posting sooo many damn smileys for nothing!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lol smiley crazy!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

hes must have alot of fuckin time on his hands to post so many smiles...

ps. how old are you..?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

who me?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

no al capone


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

sorry i like them thats all





















is that better


----------

